# Questions regarding assessment tests for Coding I



## jroces (Sep 19, 2011)

I am scheduled for a pre assessment test regarding customer service, medical vocabulary and ICD-9-CM coding here in Redlands CA for a Coding Specialist I position. I was wondering if anyone can give me an insight to what I should brush up on so I can focus on certain things to review regarding the assessment test. Thank you.


----------



## Alicia Scott (Sep 20, 2011)

*Testing*

I have seen a few assessment tests. They usually focus on guidelines. Do you know which code s primary? Can the code you chose stand alone? Go over the guidelines in your manuals and make some notes. They might let you use your own coding manuals. If you don't mind taking them. I have notes written all over mine. I like the bubble and highlight technique shown at www.codingconnection.org. This is not just for passing an exam. The technique makes you a better coder all around. 

Last, these companies order assessment tests. You might ask who the assessment test is through or have they created their own. You can go on-line and order an assessment exam. they cost but if you are really nervous it would be worth it. Don't say assessment tests make you nervous because that doesn't look good to the employer. Act with confidence and tell them you look forward to the exam. 

I am writing this in the middle of the night due to a medication change and I can't seem to sleep. Please forgive me if my post is a bit muddled. 
Good luck


----------



## jroces (Sep 21, 2011)

*They will provide the manual*

Yeah I asked them if i could bring my own ICD-9 book but they said It has to be there manual during the test. I am just nervous because when I took the CPC exam my ICD-9-CM was only volumes 1-2 now Im not sure wether their assessment is for inpatient. Thanks for the reply I will brush up on the guidelines when I get home.


----------



## Alicia Scott (Sep 23, 2011)

*My books*

I am partial to my books. They have all my notes and such. I just completed an audit exam and missed a few but I put my rational for why I chose those answer. If you take an assessment exam I don't think there is anything wrong with asking to know what you scored and see if they will let you look at the ones you missed. That way you are always learning from mistakes.


----------

